# Dell UltraSharp U2312HM - Reaktionszeit?



## Glokta (20. November 2011)

Hey Leute, ich bräuchte mal Hilfe:

Ich bin gerade dabei mir einen neuen Bildschirm auszusuchen und hier im Forum wurde der Dell UltraSharp U2312HM UltraSharp U2312HM  empfohlen. So an sich finde ich, dass er sehr verlockend klingt, IPS Panel, etc. Ich hab aber bedenken bei der Reaktionszeit... 8ms für den Wechsel von grau zu grau sind doch eigentlich ungeeignet zum spielen? 

Als Alternativen hab ich noch folgende Monitore rausgesucht:

Iiyama Prolite E2473HDS-B1
24" (60,96cm) Iiyama Prolite E2473HDS-B1 16:9 DVI+2xHDMI LED black - Computer

und den Samsung SyncMaster S23A550H Samsung SyncMaster S23A550H, 23" (LS23A550HS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Aber es scheint niemand mehr Monitore von Samsung zu empfehlen. Woran liegt das? 

Wäre wirklich nett wenn mir jemand hier helfen könnte.


----------



## Own3r (21. November 2011)

Der Dell ist laut PCGH spieletauglich, da er einen recht niedrigen Imputlag hat und die Reaktionszeit ist auch noch akzeptabel. 

Jedoch kann ich dir auch den Iiyama empfehlen. Er ist eine gute Alternative.


----------



## matte1987 (21. November 2011)

Also ich hab den Dell jetzt seit 2 Wochen daheim und bin vollauf zufrieden! Er wurde bisher ausgiebig zum zocken verwendet und mit fiel nichts Negatives auf, jedoch muss ich auch sagen, dass ich ein absoluter Laie diesbezüglich bin... Schau dir am besten mal den Test auf prad.de an, sehr ausführlich! Hab aber in nem anderen Forum schon gelesen, dass einige unzufrieden sind, weil er das brummen anfängt, wenn man die Helligkeit runter regelt! Bei mir war das nicht der Fall! Ich Würd ihn mir an deiner Stelle einfach mal holen und wenn du nicht zufrieden bist, kannst ihn ja eh wieder zurück schicken.... Hoffe, ich konnte helfen! Mfg


----------



## Glokta (21. November 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten. Waren beide hilfreich und ich würde mich eigentlich auch gerne denn Dell holen, aber ohne HDMI-Anschluss macht er für mich einfach keinen Sinn.

Also wird es jetzt der Iiyama werden.


----------



## matte1987 (22. November 2011)

Für was brauchst denn hdmi, wenn keine Boxen drinnen sind? Is Doch eh dvi und Display Port da, mit nem Kabel von hdmi auf Display Port is das Problem auch erledigt...  aber wie du meinst.. Der Iiyama is auch Ne gute Wahl!


----------



## Painkiller (22. November 2011)

> Waren beide hilfreich und ich würde mich eigentlich auch gerne denn Dell holen, aber ohne HDMI-Anschluss macht er für mich einfach keinen Sinn


HDMI liefert nur zusätzlich den Ton mit. Von der Bildqualität unterscheiden sich HDMI und DVI nicht.


----------



## Glokta (22. November 2011)

Wenn ich nur meinen PC anschließen müsste wäre DVI ja ja auch ausreichend. Mir gings mehr um meine PS3. Obwohl ich jetzt gerade gesehen habe, dass es auch HDMI-DVI Kabel gibt... macht die Entscheidung nicht gerade einfacher ^^

oder bzw., wie bemerkt wurde, HDMI-Display Port.

Ist der Dell denn die Mehrinvestition wert?


----------



## Painkiller (22. November 2011)

Glokta schrieb:


> Wenn ich nur meinen PC anschließen müsste wäre DVI ja ja auch ausreichend. Mir gings mehr um meine PS3. Obwohl ich jetzt gerade gesehen habe, dass es auch HDMI-DVI Kabel gibt... macht die Entscheidung nicht gerade einfacher ^^
> 
> oder bzw., wie bemerkt wurde, HDMI-Display Port.
> 
> Ist der Dell denn die Mehrinvestition wert?



Fürs reine gamen nicht. Da reicht auch ein TN-Panel-Monitor.


----------



## Glokta (22. November 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Fürs reine gamen nicht. Da reicht auch ein TN-Panel-Monitor.


 
Also ich würde ihn noch für Blu-rays und hauptsächlich fürs surfen verwenden....

Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Painkiller (22. November 2011)

Dann nimm einen TN-Monitor. Am besten den hier: 

iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Infin1ty (22. November 2011)

Ich spiele auf nem iMac dessen Bildschirm ne Reaktionszeit von 12ms hat. Man merkt
genau gar nichts davon. Das ewige Reaktionszeit vergleichen ist sowas von
bescheuert.


----------



## Glokta (22. November 2011)

Wenn nicht zum Film schauen, surfen oder spielen, wofür ist der Dell dann überhaupt geeignet? ^^

Video- und Fotobearbeitung? Office?

Ich meine, es muss doch nen Grund geben weshalb er so häufig empfohlen wird...

von der reinen Verarbeitung würde mir der Dell nämlich besser gefallen.


----------



## Painkiller (22. November 2011)

> Ich spiele auf nem iMac dessen Bildschirm ne Reaktionszeit von 12ms hat. Man merkt
> genau gar nichts davon. Das ewige Reaktionszeit vergleichen ist sowas von
> bescheuert.


Daran ist gar nichts bescheuert! Es kommt nicht nur auf die Reaktionszeit, sondern auch auf den Input-Lag an. 
Denkst du wirklich das deine 12ms (Herstellerangaben) real sind? Ich bin mir da ja nicht so sicher. 

Bestes Beispiel der iiyama: 
iiyama ProLite E2475HDS, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Angabe laut Hersteller 2ms. 
Reale Reaktionszeit 15ms. 

Es ist also nicht immer alles Gold was glänzt. Gerade bei Monitoren muss man höllisch aufpassen.




Glokta schrieb:


> Wenn nicht zum Film schauen, surfen oder spielen, wofür ist der Dell dann überhaupt geeignet? ^^
> 
> Video- und Fotobearbeitung? Office?
> 
> Ich meine, es muss doch nen Grund geben weshalb er so häufig empfohlen wird...



Klar hat das einen Grund. Der Dell ist ein sehr guter Allrounder. Außerdem ist er einer der wenigen IPS-Monitore die bezahlbar sind.
Der 2312hm ist sogar für PS3 geeignet. Sein großer Bruder eher nicht so.


----------



## Glokta (22. November 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Klar hat das einen Grund. Der Dell ist ein sehr guter Allrounder. Außerdem ist er einer der wenigen IPS-Monitore die bezahlbar sind. Der 2312hm ist sogar für PS3 geeignet. Sein großer Bruder eher nicht so.



Da ich ja auf der Suche nach nem Allrounder bin, würde der Dell doch passen? Aber wieso empfiehlst du mir dann den Iiyama?  Ich würde nur gerne den genauen Grund erfahren.


----------



## Painkiller (22. November 2011)

Glokta schrieb:


> Da ich ja auf der Suche nach nem Allrounder bin, würde der Dell doch passen? Aber wieso empfiehlst du mir dann den Iiyama?  Ich würde nur gerne den genauen Grund erfahren.


 
Ich bin davon ausgegangen das dein Hauptschwerpunkt das reine zocken ist. Daher hab ich dir einen reinen TN-Monitor empfohlen. Bei sagen wir mal 80-90% zocken und der rest Office oder Surfen lohnt sich ein IPS-Monitor nicht. Man muss immer seine Schwerpunkte abwiegen. Preislich nehmen die beiden Monitore sich ja nix.  Du kannst ihn gerne kaufen. Meinen Segen hast du.


----------



## matte1987 (22. November 2011)

wie gesagt:
mir wurde von Painkiller der Dell empfohlen, nachdem ich angegeben hab, dass ich Ihne wohl zu 50% Internet/Office, 30% Filme, 20% Gaming benutze!
ich war also auch auf der Suche nach nem "Allrounder"...
Mittlerweile hab ich den Dell neben meinem alten Asus stehen und bin einfach nur beindruckt! 
Vor allem die Freiheit, aus nem VIELVIEL größerem Blickwinkel das Bild noch farbgetreu sehen zu können, ist schon klasse!
DAS kommt dir halt beim Film kucken enorm zu gute und da möcht ich mittlerweile auch gar nix anderes mehr...
Was ich noch dazu am Dell so gut finde, ist die Möglichkeit des Schwenkens und der Höhenverstellbarkeit!
Ich denke, wenn du nen Allrounder suchst, findest momentan für das Geld nur Schwerlich was besseres als den Dell! 

Was mich bei meiner Entscheidung außerdem zum Dell getrieben hat, dass der Iiyama das Display nicht nach unten schwenken kann! Wenn du auf nem Bett liegst, is die Kopfhöhe um einiges tiefer, als das Display... (zumindest in nem normalen bett  ) wenn du nun ein Normales panel hast, dann wird durch den Blickwinkel das bild schlecht... 

Langer Rede, kurze Sinn:
Ich kann dir nur zum Dell raten!


----------



## Glokta (24. November 2011)

Sind die beiden von der reinen Bildqualität denn gleich gut? Jetzt mal ganz abgesehen von allem anderen wie dem Blickwinkel ^^

Die Frage hätte ich mal gleich am Anfang stellen sollen...

Ach ja und vielen Dank an matte1987 für dich ausführliche Antwort


----------



## Painkiller (25. November 2011)

> Sind die beiden von der reinen Bildqualität denn gleich gut?


Der Dell hat eine genauere Farbabstufung als der iiyama.  

Hier ein ausführlicher Test des Dell.
PRAD | Test Monitor Dell U2312HM


----------

